# Bachmann Single Truck Open Car Conversion



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

All,

Now that I have the lettering off, thanks to K and Super Clean, I can start converting my Bachmann single truck Open Trolley to a Connecticut Company Trolley.  I am going to re-stripe the car using templates made in Microsoft Visio, the lettering is from Railfonts, Southern Pacific.  And it will be detailed with Light Rail Products, retrievers, lights and couplers.  I am going to also add a destination board to the dashes, and light it up.  This Flickr link shows the progress so far:  Stripped car lettering and striping, disassembled dash, and a printed template with a yellow background for test fitting to the car's body and dash panels.  A minor amount of re-painting will be done to change the backside of the dash area and the partition following it to deep brown, and the roof to gray.  I would also like to fabricate the folding fenders that Conn Co used, but that is alittle more in the future.

 http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/MM7L4D

Thanks to everyone who offered advice in the previous lettering and striping topics.

Ted.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gonna be cool! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That'sa gonna be a dandy......  Really like what you've done so far.  What are you using for a power truck?


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

The car seems to be from a newer batch. I am going to try my luck with it, if it bombs I have an Aristo FA brick that will fit.... 

Ted.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished making rub-on transfers for the car using a product from BelDecals. http://www.beldecal.com/rubon-paper.html This rub-on paper worked fantastic with my printer (HP F4100). Very crisp lettering, very opaque. It is a little interesting to use, but after the first round it worked with out a hitch. The only drawbacks I have found are you need to print in mirror (I blew 1/2 a sheet of material printing the lettering the first time), and that it is a one shot placement. It goes where you place it, no repositioning. 

I will have step by step pictures up tonight. 

Ted.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted 4 new pictures in my Flickr account. They show the re-lettered car sides and a re- lettered dash.  I did not like how the dash came out and will probably re-do it.

 http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/MM7L4D

Ted.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy oh boy it appears that your relettering came out quite nicely.

Robert


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted_Roy on 02/21/2008 7:46 PM
All,

Now that I have the lettering off, thanks to K and Super Clean, I can start converting my Bachmann single truck Open Trolley to a Connecticut Company Trolley.  I am going to re-stripe the car using templates made in Microsoft Visio, the lettering is from Railfonts, Southern Pacific.  And it will be detailed with Light Rail Products, retrievers, lights and couplers.  I am going to also add a destination board to the dashes, and light it up.  This Flickr link shows the progress so far:  Stripped car lettering and striping, disassembled dash, and a printed template with a yellow background for test fitting to the car's body and dash panels.  A minor amount of re-painting will be done to change the backside of the dash area and the partition following it to deep brown, and the roof to gray.  I would also like to fabricate the folding fenders that Conn Co used, but that is alittle more in the future.















Thanks to everyone who offered advice in the previous lettering and striping topics.
Ted.
Looks really good to me !


----------

